

Fledgling Languages List - derefr
http://fll.presidentbeef.com/

======
ggchappell
Nice! I can use this site in my Programming Languages class.

BTW, is the author around? Something's a bit amiss in the CSS (?). The right
side of the "Feedback" tab doesn't line up with the right side of the box.
Problem occurs in both Chrome & FF.

------
gtani
I haven't been, but I always enjoy the slides/videos from Emerging Languages
Camp, which started as a OSCON side conference (or alternative conf)(I think)
and has become associated with Strange Loop

[http://emerginglangs.com/archive/2013.html](http://emerginglangs.com/archive/2013.html)

